# Why you should never love anyone ever. part 1



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

(warning "i liked a girl story" warning)

so I've been pretty much BFF with this one girl now for about 3-4 years, things lately have been getting in that awkwardness faze. and we have been talking about our feelings and things a lot, lots of mushy gushy things i normally don't talk about. and i felt like it was the right to tell how i really felt since the day i met her. and she was like "awww" and all the girl things.

Then she replied with "oh well i don't want to be anything more then friends, but i don't know what the future holds".... 

This really upset me, I'm not even sure if i want to talk to her anymore, i'm really hurt...what should i do?


p.s. i hate getting mushy and shit but i figured you guys may have good advice on things like this. yup.......


----------



## HammerAndSickle (May 26, 2009)

Haha. I expected a much longer story than that.

I can say with all honesty I know exactly how you feel, dude. But the important thing is to realize that worrying and wanting is destructive. I fall in love really easily, and it always hurts me in the end. 

I know it's emotional and the complete opposite of reasonable, but think about it logically. If she doesn't want to be with you, then you shouldn't TRY to make it work or even WANT to make it work. Because if you're the one who wants it more than her you'll get hurt in the end. Trust me. You'll be much better off if you forget your feelings about her in that respect and move on.

Everyone has something to offer, and one day somebody will recognize that in you. So just be patient. Wait around, date a few people, but the most important thing I've learned from relationships is that if it's not working, don't fight it. It's a waste of both of your time and feelings. If something's right, it shouldn't need work. Or if it does need work, it shouldn't feel like you're fighting it.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Haha. I expected a much longer story than that.
> 
> I can say with all honesty I know exactly how you feel, dude. But the important thing is to realize that worrying and wanting is destructive. I fall in love really easily, and it always hurts me in the end.
> 
> ...


Thank YOU, Sir


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 26, 2009)

Sorry to say it, but if she didn't feel the same way right away, it's not going to happen. If you've known her for 3-4 years and nothing has happened within the first 6 months, it ain't happening. Certain exceptions apply, but it doesn't sound like anything more than what I said. You might get lucky and she'll look at you in a different light now that she knows how you feel and realizes she feels the same.

Try not to let it ruin your friendship though.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Sorry to say it, but if she didn't feel the same way right away, it's not going to happen. If you've known her for 3-4 years and nothing has happened within the first 6 months, it ain't happening. Certain exceptions apply, but it doesn't sound like anything more than what I said. You might get lucky and she'll look at you in a different light now that she knows how you feel and realizes she feels the same.
> 
> Try not to let it ruin your friendship though.


thanks bro


----------



## Variant (May 26, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> (warning "i liked a girl story" warning)
> 
> so I've been pretty much BFF with this one girl now for about 3-4 years, things lately have been getting in that awkwardness faze. and we have been talking about our feelings and things a lot, lots of mushy gushy things i normally don't talk about. and i felt like it was the right to tell how i really felt since the day i met her. and she was like "awww" and all the girl things.
> 
> ...



Drop her like a smelly hat. She'll either come begging for something romantic or good riddance.  After a certain age, men don't have *girl-friends*, they have *girlfriends*. Write it out on a piece of paper if you have to... point out the hyphen if need be.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Variant said:


> Drop her like a smelly hat. She'll either come begging for something romantic or good riddance.  After a certain age, men don't have *girl-friends*, they have *girlfriends*. Write it out on a piece of paper if you have to... point out the hyphen if need be.


yeah i'm not like that dude, i'm not in it for sex.


----------



## Variant (May 26, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> yeah i'm not like that dude, i'm not in it for sex.



Then you're not into her. Let's be honest... there's two motivations for getting into women:
*
1. You want to have sex with them.*

*and*
*
2. You want to have sex with them and a meaningful relationship.*


If you're in the second category (and there is nothing wrong with it) with this Y-chromosome deprived individual, then express it to her, lay out the options... If she doesn't come around, next time you need to talk about something that you would talk to her about, go meet your buddy Steve for a drink. Seriously, the best way to not end up in the friendzone with women is not to be their friends, plain and simple. Give them a sample of your emotional and intellectual support and *nothing* more... if they want the full deal. Make 'em commit.


----------



## synrgy (May 26, 2009)

Ah, the 'friend zone'. 

The second you start sharing intimate secrets with a girl that you're not physically intimate with is also the second that she decides _forever_ that dispite your penis, you are now one of her girl friends. (Not the kind that she shares lesbian experiences with, either.  )

You say you guys have been 'bff' for 3 years? That means you missed your chance 3 years ago.

I hate to say that, but it's based on my experience. That used to be my thing -- I was only EVER interested in chicks who I was already pretty close to. I got burned EVERY time. It doesn't help me that once I decide to let my guard down, I fall hard and fast.

If you guys have been close friends for 3 years, that's nothing to throw away -- unless you've just been plotting for pussy the whole time, in which case you're a douche and I don't want to be giving you advice anyway.  3 years is a pretty long time, and trust is a very difficult thing to cultivate. If you really trust this girl with your 'mushy' side, then my best advice would be to pull back a little bit so you can get over this initial sting of being shot down after sharing your feelings, and let the friendship heal this minor wound naturally.

In the greater picture of things, how you handle this situation now could greatly effect (positively or negatively) your stature with this girl and anyone else in the circle 1-5-10 years from now. If you roll it off your back and keep on living life just like you were before, that will speak highly of your character. If you wallow in self pity and go out of your way to make sure people around you know how hurt you are, that will speak badly of your character.

There's a reason people have been saying 'there's plenty of fish in the sea' for generations now, and that reason is because it's SO true.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (May 26, 2009)

I don't really have an opinion on the whole "if you're friends with a girl you can't have a relationship" thing. I've done it before, and it didn't work out, but it's not like that means it could NEVER work out. 

I do, however, disagree with the guy who said the only motivator was sex. Yes, we're physical beings, but it's very possible to put that second. How in the hell did so many people get by without having sex until marriage before the "sexual liberation" of the 60s and 70s? If you like someone for who they are and not for what they look like, the rest should fall in naturally. Yes, it's trite and cliched, and of course everyone wants to get laid, but it's really not the main idea.

I agree that you should let it slide. She'll know if you make a fuss about it that you're hurting. You might WANT to do that, to show her how much she means to you and maybe shock her into liking you, but it really won't work. Just sit back, stay friends, and find someone who likes you.


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

I think you should listen to HammerNHippo too, and try a bit of this:

A. Try to treat her like a regular buddy most of the time.

B. Wonder a little into the gray area occasionally, do some intimate(ish) or fun things that friends can do but couples can do as well, whatever the fuck those are. (don't ask me I have no friends) Some kind of physical contact, being alone in a dark place , throwing the occasional SUBTLE hints like getting her a semi-romantic gift or 2 or remembering some dates that are special to her, I know guys have shit for brains and diarhhea for memory, but try. 
C. Once in a while ask her if she wants to get together/kinky, but again make it totally sound like a joke so she can't wtfpwn you if she says no. 

So basically you wanna stay close to her, but you don't wanna give her any too much pressure as to make things awkward, and you won't get let down if nothing comes of it, you'll just still be friends.

That's how I would slime my way into her pan... I mean heart, lol.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 26, 2009)

Well, I think the thing here is that he has already made it clear that he's liked her from the beginning, which means that while he was being her friend, she was being his crush. This may (more than likely) mean that she won't take kindly to even subtle hints toward intimacy/romance. 

My advice is to let her make the next move. If she doesn't like you or want to be with you, then you shouldn't want to be with her, because part of your ideal relationship with her should be that she wants you in return. I know what this situation feels like - it hurts and it hurts bad, but you'll learn that its just something you need to go through, or else you may not be able to get into a healthy relationship. On the upside, there's so many chicks out there that you may have even stronger feelings for.. and they may like you too! So don't get too down about it.. and whatever you do, don't regret the last 4 years of chasing if things do indeed go completely sour. Its a learning experience, and you WILL learn from it.


----------



## Variant (May 26, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> I do, however, disagree with the guy who said the only motivator was sex. Yes, we're physical beings, but it's very possible to put that second. How in the hell did so many people get by without having sex until marriage before the "sexual liberation" of the 60s and 70s? If you like someone for who they are and not for what they look like, the rest should fall in naturally. Yes, it's trite and cliched, and of course everyone wants to get laid, but it's really not the main idea.



Well, for thousands of years it worked fine, until a retarded cultural order came into vogue... then (pre-sexual revolution), they lied.  Either way, its 2009, sexual intent is pretty much part of the courtship process. Even if it isn't priority one (it doesn't have to be ) its a surefire way of bypassing any bullshit in communication. Me, anytime I see a girl I find attractive, I look at them like I want to fuck their brains out just so they don't waste my time... but that's just me.  Its not about sex, it's about _*intent*_ and since most girls put romantic context as a prequalifier for sex, you wont find yourself on the wrong track. Obviously, this is a different scenario as he grew into the girl from a younger vantage point. He just needs to make his feelings clear. IMHO, I wouldn't want to dwell in such an uncomfortable situation and would just exile her from my life... but then, I've never kept girls as friends.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 26, 2009)

The problem is not that people are only after sex, its that they view sex as a primal, lusty, dirty act. That's old-world thinking, and even some of the people that have no problem with going out and openly having pre-marital sex are using this way of thinking. Sex can be much more than that - it can be an intense exchange of emotion and feeling - one that's unlike any other human interaction/communication. So its not wrong to be after sex when you get into a relationship, but if the sex you're looking for is empty, then you're not really after a whole lot.


----------



## Nick (May 26, 2009)

Variant said:


> Then you're not into her. Let's be honest... there's two motivations for getting into women:
> *
> 1. You want to have sex with them.*
> 
> ...



*rep*

wow i imagine a lot of guys will try and disagree with this but that pretty much lays it out there haha

i have to admit i have some female friends but my 'actual' friends are all guys. I pretty much agree with the above


----------



## Cancer (May 26, 2009)

My advice: date someone else so your "friend" can see an example of what she's missing. Nothing will get you out of the friend's zone quicker than the inspiration of jealousy. Men lose when they get into the friends zone simply because they don't change what's being exchanged in the relationship. It's like giving a guard dog a steak everytime a buglar comes into the house, what's the motivation for change? Nothing.


----------



## Nick (May 26, 2009)

Variant said:


> Well, for thousands of years it worked fine, until a retarded cultural order came into vogue... then (pre-sexual revolution), they lied.  Either way, its 2009, sexual intent is pretty much part of the courtship process. Even if it isn't priority one (it doesn't have to be ) its a surefire way of bypassing any bullshit in communication. Me, anytime I see a girl I find attractive, I look at them like I want to fuck their brains out just so they don't waste my time... but that's just me.  Its not about sex, it's about _*intent*_ and since most girls put romantic context as a prequalifier for sex, you wont find yourself on the wrong track. Obviously, this is a different scenario as he grew into the girl from a younger vantage point. He just needs to make his feelings clear. IMHO, I wouldn't want to dwell in such an uncomfortable situation and would just exile her from my life... but then, I've never kept girls as friends.



cant rep you again im afraid.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 26, 2009)

Variant said:


> Then you're not into her. Let's be honest... there's two motivations for getting into women:
> *
> 1. You want to have sex with them.*
> 
> ...



Awesome way to put it, and absolutely true. Her saying "I don't know what the future holds" is a way for her to either keep you strung along since she knows now that you want her, or a way of making the rejection not be as hard on you. Date someone else, don't hang around her as often because SHE WILL COCK BLOCK YOU. Women are possessive even over men they don't actually possess. I once told a chick that I was in a similar situation with (friends for awhile, we both liked each other, but she had her own shit to work through) about some chick I poked, and she got angry. I calmly told her there was absolutely nothing she could get mad about since it wasn't my choice that we never hooked up.

You don't need to drop her completely if she's still a friend, but you can't let her be a psychic vampire. Refer to Anton LeVey's Satanic Bible if you need a lesson. Also read up on Ladder Theory. While it's really satirical, it's also somewhat accurate.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

Watch Just Friends.

/thread


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

fuck women... 

/thread


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

^Well, that's the idea.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

yea... that's not quite what i meant. 

i fuckin' hate women right now.


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

Go queer.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

i dunno about all that. and i don't know if they like that word.


----------



## Fikealox (May 26, 2009)

The sad fact of the matter is that the best thing you can do is nothing. Doing nothing holds the least risk of you looking desperate or turning her off completely, and is actually more likely to make her want you (in my experience) than fauning is.

But yeah, don't just do nothing and hope - do nothing and move on, dude. In a few years you'll look over at her and odds are she'll not be nearly as attractive as she is now (either because she's let herself go or because your tastes have changed).


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

doing nothing doesn't help at all... i've done that forever... all it does is cause you to miss out on opportunities.

that having been said... i continue to do nothing because that's what i've always done and now i'm too much of a puss to do anything about it. not the best way of going about it...


----------



## Fikealox (May 26, 2009)

The only opportunities it causes you to miss out on are opportunities for heartbreak, lol. Seriously, though, I only mean 'do nothing' if you're genuinely convinced there's no chance. It's not uncommon for guys (being the creatures we are) to know we have no shot but to faun hopelessly anyway, further minimising our chances (if they're not zero already) and losing friendships with girls in the vain pursuit of a relationship that was destined not to be. 

If you have a shot, take it, but don't waste weeks, months, or years pining over a girl who isn't interested and missing other opportunities.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

men also like to make you chase them for fuckin' ever... 

being that they're known to play games and sometimes string you along to get favors out of you along the way, you never really know. i mean sometimes they make it obvious but there are a lot of shitty women out there. 

(not that there aren't a lot of shitty men out their too... i'm just not one of them so i want to rant )


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

i know how ya feel bro, i've been 'friend-zoned' numerous times.....sometimes by girls i've been intimate with that later say it was just for fun. i've been in more shitty semi-relationships than working ones, so i know how this shit works....but believe me, if this seems like an awful thing to you, don't worry,each shitty almost relationship has helped me to understand women better. i believe that men are meant to fail several times, so that once they find the next woman, they can be much more successful in courting her and winning her over. just my .02, but don't stay attached to her, i know it's hard, the girls i've been shot down by, i still talk to, but i don't pester them, and they get the idea. it's pretty clear that i have a girl now, and they get that. they aren't jealous, but sometimes when they call and talk about nothing i feel 'like they are! hahaha victory is mine! but yeah, stay friends, get another girl, and distance yourself a bit to give her the idea. maybe she'll wind up liking you, but after 4 years, most like ly not, i'm sorry to say. but, once again, the old cliché applies, "there's lots of fish in the sea" or something like that.......best of luck to ya bro!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

^ of course they're jealous... they don't want you (so they say) but they want you to want them. they're a bunch of twisted fucks.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> fuck women...
> 
> /thread


rep+++++


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

they want what they can't have......which describes men a lot too...but yeah, making them jealous always leads to some interesting angry/desperate hookups! hahaha giggity

they should definitely make like a "he-man woman haters club" forum on this site....so much good advice from seasoned pros, and rookies alike....lamo


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

so basically get with women to fuck...if shes good, pursue a relationship?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

> it's pretty clear that i have a girl now, and they get that. they aren't jealous, but sometimes when they call and talk about nothing i feel 'like they are! hahaha



Louis C.K. said it one time... "men fuck shit up... women are fucked up." He then proceeded to tell a story about his nephew (his sister's son). and his sister was all kindsa stressed out one day. and she was having her last glass of scotch. out of nowhere her son runs up and throws a handful of sand into her drink.  "boys fuck shit up."

next he told a story about his 2 daughters. one of them somehow managed to break her barbie. she asked him to break the other little gir's barbie so that it would be fair. somehow the manipulative little bitch actually convinced him to do it. all the while w/ an evil overly satisfied grin on her face.

my point? i don't really know if i have one. 

oh yes... the jealousy thing. i've noticed that sometimes women don't want you until someone else does... which makes it seem more like you're a pawn in her game against every other woman in the world as opposed to her just wanting for you (i'm convinced there's no such thing; hence the phrase: "you're a great guy but..." right before she turns you down to date a guy that she complains to you about weekly )


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

not really that bluntly, but date some chicks you have no long term plans for, just to get experience, and keep your friend around to ask her some questions. you'll learn a lot about how women work, then, when you meet someone you really love and care about, you'll have the skills to be a good bf/husband/lover whatever your goals are...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> so basically get with women to fuck...if shes good, pursue a relationship?



that ain't right. usually if a chick gives it up too easily i won't even consider dating her. and by too easily i mean... if i hit it within the first few days of knowing her... she's NOT gf material. how many other guys have tapped it that easy?


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

Just focus on guitar for a while, play out more, get groupies.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Louis C.K. said it one time... "men fuck shit up... women are fucked up." He then proceeded to tell a story about his nephew (his sister's son). and his sister was all kindsa stressed out one day. and she was having her last glass of scotch. out of nowhere her son runs up and throws a handful of sand into her drink.  "boys fuck shit up."
> 
> next he told a story about his 2 daughters. one of them somehow managed to break her barbie. she asked him to break the other little gir's barbie so that it would be fair. somehow the manipulative little bitch actually convinced him to do it. all the while w/ an evil overly satisfied grin on her face.
> 
> ...


thats why you use the quagmire method



silentrage said:


> Just focus on guitar for a while, play out more, get groupies.


hardcore bitchs disgust me.


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> that ain't right. usually if a chick gives it up too easily i won't even consider dating her. and by too easily i mean... if i hit it within the first few days of knowing her... she's NOT gf material. how many other guys have tapped it that easy?




amen, but with that said, you do need some sexual experience, or you'll wind up embarrassing yourself with someone you really do care about....that's why god created slutty chicks...haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Just focus on guitar for a while, play out more, get groupies.



word...


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> thats why you use the quagmire method



"room for one more? giggity giggity goo! ahhh yeahh!"


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

i think i'm just gonna stay single until my parents start to worry that i'm gay and bring women to me.


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i think i'm just gonna stay single until my parents start to worry that i'm gay and bring women to me.




wow, that may be the answer to every guys trouble....you may have figured it all out my friend!  



excuse me while my mind explodes with all of the sense-making you just did..........


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

i hate you


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i hate you





what? that doesn't sound like a good idea to you? it's the lazy man's dream!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

it sounds like a marvelous idea. i thought you were patronizing me. 

i figure if they're allowing my parents to hook her up w/ me she's clearly gotta be just as desperate as me.


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> it sounds like a marvelous idea. i thought you were patronizing me.



oh no, sorry, i thought it was marvelous also.....shit i might actually do that......and yeah i come off as a snarky asshole when i'm not trying to be ...just as a heads up


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

i need sexay pronZ


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

well the fact that i can't hear your tone doesn't exactly help.  

no worries



BlindingLight7 said:


> i need sexay pronZ



well you are on the internet...


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

haha yeah this is the internets....just make sure you don't wind up paying for anything like a subscription...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

nahh man there's too many free ones... there's some good ones now... 

fuck... i'm just further proving my how lame i am... FML...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

everyone here search this:

putrid sex object


if you can stomach that you are a man


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

ummm......i giant WTF? is this th eshit you are into? *shudders*


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

^ no thanks.

@OP.
Why don't you chase someone else and ask your bff for advice? That's what happens in those goddamn korean chickflicks my gf watches, the thing is they're korean, AND their women, so they're doubly fucked up.

Oh wait, you could chase a Korean chick, then you can ask your bff for advice, then she'll help you because she feels bad about letting you down, then later when you get with the korean chick she'll realize she actually LOVES YOU, then... crazy inter-racial 3sums... the end.

Yeah...

>.>
<.<


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

is that why you have no gf? i'm not going to search that because i'm going to bed soon and i feel like it will:

a) give me horrible erotic nightmares (yay steve vai!)
b) prevent me from ever achieving an erection EVER again
c) all of the above.



silentrage said:


> ^ no thanks.
> 
> @OP.
> Why don't you chase someone else and ask your bff for advice? That's what happens in those goddamn korean chickflicks my gf watches, the thing is they're korean, AND their women, so they're doubly fucked up.
> ...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

ivancic1al said:


> ummm......i giant WTF? is this th eshit you are into? *shudders*


yeah it inspires me to write lyrics for systematic elimination


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> is that why you have no gf? i'm not going to search that because i'm going to bed soon and i feel like it will:
> 
> a) give me horrible erotic nightmares (yay steve vai!)
> b) prevent me from ever achieving an erection EVER again
> c) all of the above.




i saw like the first pic and it was pretty phucqued-up.....so i went ahead and closed out the window....thankfully i didn't see enough to scar me permanently


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> is that why you have no gf? i'm not going to search that because i'm going to bed soon and i feel like it will:
> 
> a) give me horrible erotic nightmares (yay steve vai!)
> b) prevent me from ever achieving an erection EVER again
> c) all of the above.


it's a gay guy in drag that walks into a barn and fucks a rotting cow skull. if that makes it more clear whether you should or not.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

dear god.

fuck... the answer is "c"


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

ivancic1al said:


> i saw like the first pic and it was pretty phucqued-up.....so i went ahead and closed out the window....thankfully i didn't see enough to scar me permanently


read above


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

um yeah, i'll pass....
....and did you just find this now? or were you aware of it previously? cause i feel like that shit would be a slight teeny tiny turn off for beings with 2 X chromosomes...just saying dude....


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> dear god.


thats what happens when you have lots of friends in death metal bands


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

i do... but jesus...

the only holes in which i will stick my penis are those attached to a human being with dual X chromosomes... (no that does not include the men out there with an extra X chromosome through some fucked up genetic mutation or whatever the hell causes that)


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

well, at least it's like heavy "metal-esque" porn, not like smiley, gay animé shit... +1 for finding something totally BROOOTAL


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

ivancic1al said:


> um yeah, i'll pass....
> ....and did you just find this now? or were you aware of it previously? cause i feel like that shit would be a slight teeny tiny turn off for beings with 2 X chromosomes...just saying dude....


no. the guy does it for FREE and loves it.


i found it on this site my drummer showed me, i'm not going to link cause i have morals. theres worse stuff on there then that that i won't even look at. just so you know how bad it is


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

lol i love how this thread in the 'off-topic' section has gone off topic from chick problems, to gay hardcore animal porn...jesus christ we're a messed up bunch! hahaha i love it!


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i do... but jesus...
> 
> the only holes in which i will stick my penis are those attached to a human being with dual X chromosomes... (no that does not include the men out there with an extra X chromosome through some fucked up genetic mutation or whatever the hell causes that)



It's evolution, the Y chromosome will be phased out soon. :/


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

ivancic1al said:


> well, at least it's like heavy "metal-esque" porn, not like smiley, gay animé shit... +1 for finding something totally BROOOTAL


yeah i love brutal shit but i dont get aroused from it in a sexual way, most people that post that stuff ARE into it in a sexua way, its very underground and still gets shut down by the govo, for obvious reasons



silentrage said:


> It's evolution, the Y chromosome will be phased out soon. :/


can one of you fine gents tell me what the fuck a chomosome is?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

if only women knew that these are the psychological problems they cause. everyone email this to every woman you know.


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> if only women knew that these are the psychological problems they cause. everyone email this to every woman you know.



Yeah... got news for you... they KNOW.
But they want us men to be as fucked in the head as they are.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> can one of you fine gents tell me what the fuck a chomosome is?



chromosomes carry genetic information. don't quote me but i believe they're found in the nucleus of cells. 2 Xs is a girl XY is a boy.

that might not be completely true but it's close...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> if only women knew that these are the psychological problems they cause. everyone email this to every woman you know.


no some guys are just confused, some guys think "making love" means shoving a broomstick up her char char


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Yeah... got news for you... they KNOW.
> But they want us men to be as fucked in the head as they are.



wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> chromosomes carry genetic information. don't quote me but i believe they're found in the nucleus of cells. 2 Xs is a girl XY is a boy.
> 
> that might not be completely true but it's close...


oooooh......whats a YY?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> no some guys are just confused, some guys think "making love" means shoving a broomstick up her char char



yea i know the difference. but it seems that women like someone that's 40% retarded and 60% asshole. if you do things right they have nothing to bitch about so they move on.


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

A dyke, what else. -_-

correction: an XX is a dyke, a YY is probably clay aiken.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> oooooh......whats a YY?



well since the Y clearly comes from the man, a sperm would have to fertilize a sperm to make that happen...


----------



## ivancic1al (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> chromosomes carry genetic information. don't quote me but i believe they're found in the nucleus of cells. 2 Xs is a girl XY is a boy.
> 
> that might not be completely true but it's close...



Chromosome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i took AP bio last year....so i did wayyyy to much with chromosomes....on the 18 the chromosomal,as the sperm meets the egg, each sperm has either an X or a Y and the egg is always an X. so the father actually determines the gender of the baby...if teh sperma has an X, then the baby is XX or a girl, if the sperm has a Y then the baby is XY or a boy. sometimes, sperms carry too many chromosomes and the baby may be XXY or XXX or XYY....bad news....


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> yea i know the difference. but it seems that women like someone that's 40% retarded and 60% asshole. if you do things right they have nothing to bitch about so they move on.


brilliant

what if there was a 3rd sex that could mate with both ?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

just an observation.


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2009)

Wow, so I don't even care that it was mentioned two pages back but seriously I just sat through "Putrid Sex Object" and it wasn't even that gross it was just fucking stupid


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> brilliant
> 
> what if there was a 3rd sex that could mate with both ?



It's called bisexuals, we have them already.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

the name alone keeps me from wanting to see it. my friend sent me a link to something that said "chick screws world's largest dildo..." i had no interest in that shit...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

MFB said:


> Wow, so I don't even care that it was mentioned two pages back but seriously I just sat through "Putrid Sex Object" and it wasn't even that gross it was just fucking stupid


you got a strong gut my friend or your a dementedly sick person


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

silentrage said:


> It's called bisexuals, we have them already.



that's not a thrid sex. it's a third sexUALITY.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> the name alone keeps me from wanting to see it. my friend sent me a link to something that said "chick screws world's largest dildo..." i had no interest in that shit...


that one makes me sad



Konfyouzd said:


> that's not a thrid sex. it's a third sexUALITY.


no like a peepee n a va jay jay on one thing


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

That's a hemaphrodite, mmmmm, giddity.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

^ those can't reproduce can they?? they're like mules.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

silentrage said:


> That's a hemaphrodite, mmmmm, giddity.


if i had both i wouldn't need anybody to help me with my needs



Konfyouzd said:


> ^ those can't reproduce can they?? they're like mules.


if they could theyd be selling babies lol


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

i think they usually chose the sex for them at birth. i think that's how chicks with dicks come about...? that's some freaky shit... either that or they're just dudes that had the operation and couldn't afford the whole thing.


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

Nah, it's better for their porn career if they DON"T do the whole thing.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i think they usually chose the sex for them at birth. i think that's how chicks with dicks come about...? that's some freaky shit... either that or they're just dudes that had the operation and couldn't afford the whole thing.


hahhahaahhahaahhaaahhah



chix wit dix


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

on that note... i'm going to bed before this conversation gets any more fucked up.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> on that note... i'm going to bed before this conversation gets any more fucked up.


moooo mooooo mooooooo


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 27, 2009)

I can tell you from experience that trying to "win her over" will only result in pain, awkwardness and possibly estrangement.

Don't go down that road.

But enough with the depressing talk, be glad you have people to help you out by telling you *NOT* to pursue her, I learned the hard way.

But be glad she still wants to be friends, some girls-that-are-friends types will freak out and/or get upset with if you mention that you have those kind of feeling for them.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 27, 2009)

this is all because your band is changing to djent


----------



## Hypothermia (May 27, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is all because your band is changing to djent


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 27, 2009)

That Putrid Sex Object video was just lame. I'd name some others if you want to see some really fucked up shit, but I really don't think the mods would appreciate that shit getting discussed here


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 27, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1523343 said:


> I can tell you from experience that trying to "win her over" will only result in pain, awkwardness and possibly estrangement.
> 
> Don't go down that road.
> 
> ...



yes... unfortunately "winning her over" only seems to work in the movies when the guy shows up with her favorite <insert any material thing here> and gives her the perfect one liner that makes her realize he's the one she wants.

fast forward to reality... they don't want you until you're not longer interested and they realize that all the guys that they've been dating suck. 

that's how every chick i've tried to "win over" has been. they don't come around until i get the "fuck that bitch" attitude and i'm no longer interested. then they become all about me and i'm just annoyed at that point.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 27, 2009)

win her over with my penis...



JJ Rodriguez said:


> That Putrid Sex Object video was just lame. I'd name some others if you want to see some really fucked up shit, but I really don't think the mods would appreciate that shit getting discussed here


well what else is a pantysniffing zombie gunna watch?



7 Strings of Hate said:


> this is all because your band is changing to djent


do you lyke suprise buttsecks?


----------



## Origins (May 27, 2009)

Just get a porno and some tissues.
This thing will get out straight of your mind


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 27, 2009)

that's the solution of the lonely man... a title of which i was certain the OP wishes to rid himself.


----------



## hairychris (May 27, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> brilliant
> 
> what if there was a 3rd sex that could mate with both ?



The Apices:

The Player of Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Interesting concept & good book.


----------



## budda (May 27, 2009)

Funny, I'm dating the girl I didn't give up on. Go figure!

Stay friends. Pursue if you want. You might want her for a while - been there, done that.. with an extremely shy girl who just didnt really have the balls to tell me to fuck off lol - over it.

Has the friendship changed since you told her how you felt?

what do YOU plan on doing?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 27, 2009)

^ not all of us are rico suave, sir budda


----------



## budda (May 28, 2009)

my girlfriend will be the first to tell you i'm not mr smoothtalker (at least not all of the time)


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)




----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2009)

well at this point i feel giving up on alot of things


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

it's ok to feel that way. it's not ok to actually do it. 

without disappointment we can't appreciate victory.


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

Origins said:


> Just get a porno and some tissues.
> This thing will get out straight of your mind





Konfyouzd said:


> it's ok to feel that way. it's not ok to actually do it.
> 
> without disappointment we can't appreciate victory.



These words. Wise, they are. 

If like what you see in my avatar you do, a PM, you must shoot me.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> it's ok to feel that way. it's not ok to actually do it.
> 
> without disappointment we can't appreciate victory.


its like everyone hates me on this forum, some reason i care about that now. then i can't stand talking to that girl now cause i have to contemplate every in my head before i say it. a shit load of other things. pretty much the only good thing i have going for me right now is music qand if that fails....i'm done



caughtinamosh said:


> These words. Wise, they are.
> 
> If like what you see in my avatar you do, a PM, you must shoot me.


your not a girl?


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> your not a girl?





Yes, CIAM is really such a whore that he prostitutes himself over SS.org.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

ok... now not everyone on here hates you. some people on here can be blunt and the fact that you can't hear their tone in a text convo may make it sound more harsh than it is. 

the fact that you have to contemplate everything you say to the girl before you talk to her is something a lot of people go through. i do that all the time. there are girls that i've been friends with for years that i still--for whatever--reason get butterflies in my fuckin' stomach every time i pick up the phone to call them. makes me fuckin' sick and disgusted with myself for being such a pussy.

my family sucks balls. they're the most dysfunctional bunch of people i've ever known and they drive me crazy with their own craziness and fighting amongst each other.

i'm in the middle of a rut with my playing and i also have writer's block. music was my escape and now it seems that's even working against me at the current moment.

i'm in trouble with the law for some stupid decisions i made a couple of months back and it's fighting for priority with my job and i've been getting skating by by the skin of my teeth with not having to let my job know what happened.

shitty things happen to us all. and there are definitely days when i feel like giving up. but then i think about how i feel about giving up. giving up is worse than failure because failure at least means you tried.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ok... now not everyone on here hates you. some people on here can be blunt and the fact that you can't hear their tone in a text convo may make it sound more harsh than it is.
> 
> the fact that you have to contemplate everything you say to the girl before you talk to her is something a lot of people go through. i do that all the time. there are girls that i've been friends with for years that i still--for whatever--reason get butterflies in my fuckin' stomach every time i pick up the phone to call them. makes me fuckin' sick and disgusted with myself for being such a pussy.
> 
> ...


yeah i know what you mean, i'm just not feeling right now. bleh



caughtinamosh said:


> Yes, CIAM is really such a whore that he prostitutes himself over SS.org.


i'd believe it


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

i can dig it. and i don't wanna tell you "don't let it get to you". that's the most common answer but it's not very realistic. things are going to get to you. don't let it hold you down, though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 28, 2009)

dude, i dont think everyone hates you. you just make alot of juvinile comments and threads.


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

+1

Very few people are truly "hated" around these parts.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

i HATE carrot top. i only dislike a few people on here. and those people are few and far between. for the most part you're all a bunch of crazy fucks and i like that about people. 



7 Strings of Hate said:


> dude, i dont think everyone hates you. you just make alot of juvinile comments and threads.



i don't really pay attention to who starts threads all of the time, so i honestly can't completely attest to this. but i can tell you from personal experience that when i first joined i made some pretty lame comments--now that i'm looking back on it--and i got a lot of, what i considered at the time, harsh responses. you gotta roll w/ the punches and grow from it. some people will say things to you that are just mean for the sake of being mean. some people are just being real and taking some of the things they say will more than likely only help you out in the long run. being thin-skinned can shut you down.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2009)

If she just wants a friend man, just be a friend. I'm sure she'll come to appreciate that and maybe want something more. Just say that you understand things between you, but you needed her to know how you feel so it wasn't locked up and making things awkward. I'm kinda having the same thing right now tbh.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

^ i think every man goes through that w/ a chick at some point. it happens more frequently with some of us than others. for me it happens with EVERY chick. but lefty and righty are always damn faithful.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ i think every man goes through that w/ a chick at some point. it happens more frequently with some of us than others. for me it happens with EVERY chick. but lefty and righty are always damn faithful.





And they say a man's best friend is his dog!


Maybe for some men.


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

A worrying prospect...

Ariel + hand + music + poetry = all I need


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 28, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> And they say a man's best friend is his dog!
> 
> 
> Maybe for some men.



only if you have peanut butter... (that's not right... )

i just need a chick that's comfortable with herself. ie- she can say "fuck you, dammit. i'm sexy!" even if she just rolled outa bed that day and throws on a pair of sweat pants and whatever tshirt she finds laying around her room. and one that doesn't annoy the fuck outa me with all that girly shit that girls like to drone on about. talk about that shit with your girlfriends... i don't come to my girlfriend with all the "bitches and hoes" talk... that's reserved for the homies


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 28, 2009)

I have a sad movie quote which sums up my feelings on the matter (emphasis mine):



> *William of Baskerville*: Are you not confusing love with lust?
> *Adso of Melk*: Am I? I don't know. I want only her own good, I want her to be happy, I want to save her from her poverty.
> *William of Baskerville*: Oh, dear.
> *Adso of Melk*: Why oh dear?
> ...


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

That's impossibly sad.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 28, 2009)

hairychris said:


> The Apices:
> 
> The Player of Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Awesome book, excellent post 



caughtinamosh said:


> That's impossibly sad.



And at the same time - uplifting. The Name of the Rose is one of my favourite little movies and I had the opportunity to revisit it recently for the first time in years.

Sorry for the offtopic!


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

You guys = collective fail for not posting this pic.


----------



## budda (May 28, 2009)

blindinglight, just take some time and relax. it will get to you - it pretty much always does.

yeah, thinking before you speak is great - *it took me 6 years to learn this*. and I STILL say the wrong thing at the wrong time, sometimes by accident sometimes on purpose - either way it gets under their skin.

its life, it goes on. that's all you really need to remember at this point. hell, it might even get worse before it gets better, and sometimes it feels like it wont get better at all.

and want to know what happens after that? It gets better.

i wanted a girl for 6 years who wasnt interested in me. I only started hanging out with her once i was over here. I've wanted to date too many women who i didnt have a chance with. I've obsessed over people i should have just thought "yeah i know their name and i talk to them sometimes" about. It gets better.

I can't tell you how long it will take, I can't tell you how much or how often you're going to get hurt, and I can't tell you how your life will work out. I can tell you that every now and again (no idea how far apart, sorry) there will be a girl who makes you feel the best you have felt in a very long time - and you might not even be dating her.

I'd know, it happened to me.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 28, 2009)

^

And don't make things awkward with her if you think of her as one of your best friends. There's this one girl I've been good friends with for about 6-7 years now and throughout that friendship one of us would have feelings for the other. I used to really pissed at myself for not starting something serious with her but now that I think about it I'm glad I didn't. If something in the relationship went wrong I risked losing someone I saw as one of my best friends.

Think about it. She's one of your best friends now, is that worth risking for the possibility of a relationship that most likely won't last as long as you guys have been friends?


----------



## budda (May 28, 2009)

its always possible to lose best friends without being in a relationship with them. sucks but its true - wrong words at the wrong time will end things just as quickly. I wouldn't be too worried about wanting best friends, but then again that was part of my problem - being forward about it.


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 28, 2009)

There be true genius and words of wisdom in this thread.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 30, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> There be true genius and words of wisdom in this thread.


I aprove 
The friendship zone is men's worst enemy 
The funny thing is girls always say they want a nice caring man who listens to them. But when you try to be that specific man she'll put you in the friendship zone and will start to date the exact opposite... They seem to be attracted by assholes


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

That's EXACTLY it! I used to be absolutely besotted by one of my best mates. It seems that I was too good a mate for it to be anything more...

However, I must say that I'm pleased it turned out that way, as I passed this phase, and we're like brother and sister now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 30, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ of course they're jealous... they don't want you (so they say) but they want you to want them. they're a bunch of twisted fucks.



not my girlfriend dude  I've found a very, very rare girl that doesn't have _any_ mental issues whatsoever.

good women are out there, you just have to look real hard for them!

apart from that, everything Variant has posted has pretty much been bang on.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 30, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That's EXACTLY it! I used to be absolutely besotted by one of my best mates. It seems that I was too good a mate for it to be anything more...
> 
> However, I must say that I'm pleased it turned out that way, as I passed this phase, and we're like brother and sister now.



Same here


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Same here



We win.


----------



## budda (May 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> not my girlfriend dude  I've found a very, very rare girl that doesn't have _any_ mental issues whatsoever.
> 
> good women are out there, you just have to look real hard for them!
> 
> apart from that, everything Variant has posted has pretty much been bang on.



1. none? nice work!
2. hell yes they are.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 30, 2009)

budda said:


> 1. none? nice work!
> 2. hell yes they are.



thanks man 

positive thinking for the win!


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

The best lover I've ever had...


----------



## silentrage (May 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> not my girlfriend dude  I've found a very, very rare girl that doesn't have _any_ mental issues whatsoever.
> 
> good women are out there, you just have to look real hard for them!
> 
> apart from that, everything Variant has posted has pretty much been bang on.



Don't believe you.


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Don't believe you.





It cannot be.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 30, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> The best lover I've ever had...



The gloved hand or the pillow?


----------



## caughtinamosh (May 30, 2009)

MARIGOLDS!!!


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, what an epic thread! 

So ummm, I'm not reading the 15 pages of replies, but I'll throw in my 2 cents.... Dump her. Completely. That means no phone, no texting, no myspace, no facebook, no whatever other corny 21st century means of communication people are wasting their time with these days. Sounds harsh, I know. But you're not real friends. You're an orbiter, i.e. a guy who she can get to do things for her that her fuck buddies couldn't be bothered with. You know, like give her a shoulder to cry on, give her an ear to absorb all her talk of other guys, maybe even take her out on a "date" sometime.

If you had offered her some kinky fun, as a friend, it'd be a different story. But you expressed something like...  So she knows you want more than friendship. And you know you won't be happy "just friends."

Trust me. Been there, done that.

Learn from it.

WALK.

Meet new people, listen to death metal, and fuckin' shred.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 1, 2009)

As said, she snared you in with the "see what the future holds" crap. I got that once from an ex after the relationship ended, and it made me question EVERYTHING for about 12 weeks until I found out she was bullshitting me.

The next time it happened with someone else, I just got over it and got with someone else about 3 weeks later. The ex this time decided to make it out like she was the victim for me getting over her so quickly, despite the fact she was going after people within the same week as dumping me.

Women are strange creatures, you can either get in a rut about it, wonder why this one person can't love you how you want them to, or you can get on with life, and wonder why every other woman is like it too.

It comes with the territory, show them you want them without bringing feelings into the equation (i.e. you either want friendship, or sex), because then the onus is on them to take it to the next level. If you make them work for it, they won't give up on it so easy. If they DO give up on it, you've had some fun out of it.

There are way more fun things you can be doing with your time then moping over one girl, go and appreciate the rest of the gender before this one breaks you in twain.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 1, 2009)

Meh. Don't understand people. Really don't understand relationships. And when I say 'please tell me what you're thinking because I can't mind read' I'm _not_ joking!

I haven't had a guitar (or cat) leave me yet.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 1, 2009)

Ne'er let your heart become cleft in twain! 

You should-nay, must!-move on from this girl. Seriously, "see what the future holds..." pretty much epitomises "stringing along."


----------



## synrgy (Jun 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> not my girlfriend dude  I've found a very, very rare girl that doesn't have _any_ mental issues whatsoever.


 
I call bullshit.

I'm sure she's a wonderful gal, don't get me wrong. I'm just saying, she's still a female.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 1, 2009)

question... does the "part 1" in this thread mean that we should be expecting a part 2 or did part 2 already happen right here within this thread? cuz this shit has gone on for quite some time. and half of this had nothing to do with the original post


----------



## budda (Jun 1, 2009)

wha?

and the thread title cracks me up - nobody? not even family members? pets? c'mon now


----------



## silentrage (Jun 1, 2009)

Part 2, Love Strikes Back, Stay Tuned.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 1, 2009)

NO ONE 



silentrage said:


> Part 2, Love Strikes Back, Stay Tuned.



would you believe me if i told you i'm on pins and needles?

btw... to the OP... there's a girl that i've been feeling kind of like that about. and it seems that every time i let that bullshit get me down things with her only seem to get worse... but when i give her a little space, i not only feel better but then next time i see her things seem to be better. 

i've come to the conclusion (about 30 seconds ago actually) that it's a combination of allowing her some space (and yourself as well) and being in a better mood. 

nobody likes a negative nancy... and nobody likes to be smothered either.

also... i think some girls may give you the let's just be friends thing because they honestly do want to be friends for the time being and you never know... if you're patient it may turn into something... or it might not. but if you're good friends i see no reason to fuck that up just cuz you're all "twitterpated" (ha... bambi reference)


----------



## budda (Jun 1, 2009)

yup, its all about keeping the balance.

it's a pity though, because being male can default you to the "smothering" bit if you're in the right mood lol.

you learn as you go, really.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 1, 2009)

Dude, that sucks. Still, I think that you should take control of the situation. You never know what the future holds...true but that also means that you should not be there feeling bad until she decides that she may want to date you. There are cool girls out there that would date you without playing games. Just gotta give yourself a chance to meet them. Don't waste your time suffering over girls who can't appreciate you. You might actually be surprised to find someone even more compatible than the girl you though was "the one" (that actually happened to me).

Don't worry too much about it and keep a positive attitude; chicks dig that!


----------



## silentrage (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd like to offer some timeless rules when it comes to dealing with women too.
1. Don't ever try to understand them, it can't be done. 
2. Don't argue with them, you can't win.
3. Don't apply logic or reason with them, it doesn't work.
4. They want what they can't get, so don't make yourself too available.
5. They'll never be happy no matter who they get so be prepared.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 1, 2009)

^ yes. 

i've noticed that a lot of the time when i move on and find someone else, all of a sudden the one i was swooning over forever all of a sudden is interested once it's too late. and then if you end up leaving the one you're currently with, they're suddenly "not sure" again. i say move on... and if she wants you later just tell her... "i think we should just be friends for now"



budda said:


> it's a pity though, because being male can default you to the "smothering" bit if you're in the right mood lol.



that's how they get laid in most other species


----------

